# Drip oilers



## jjburns (Mar 10, 2011)

Here are a couple of oilers I made this week,

John


----------



## JimSimmons (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful work. I remember those from the farm machinery in my youth. Now you need to make matching grease cups.


----------



## jjburns (Mar 11, 2011)

turbinedoctor, I made what I didn't have in the Junk box,

           jjb


----------



## donthack (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks very nice, haven't found any like that around here so I'm starting the hunt for the plans, It will be one of my first projects that I'm going to do just for me.


----------

